# كوارث اشهر سفن التنكر فى كتاب ممتاز



## Eng-Maher (8 أغسطس 2008)

The Tankship Tromedy
The Impending Disasters in
Tankers
S

***************************************
Preface xi
Acknowledgments xv
1 Introduction 1
1.1 A Bit Player in the Tromedy . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1
1.2 Dedication . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
1.3 Blame the Crew . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 6
1.4 The CTX Casualty Database . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8
2 A Brief History of Tanker Regulation 9
2.1 The Rise of the Classification Society . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9
2.2 Pre-World War I . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 14
2.3 World War I thru World War II . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 17
2.4 Flags of Convenience . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 21
2.5 Torrey Canyon and IMO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 25
2.6 VLCC’s and Inerting . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 28
2.7 Boom, Bust, and the Argo Merchant . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 34
2.8 The Amoco Cadiz and Marpol/78 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 36
2.9 The Exxon Valdez and Double Hull . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 43
2.10 Isoism and the Rise of the Hirelings . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50
2.11 Kirki to Erika . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 54
2.12 Castor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 67
2.13 Prestige . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 72
2.14 Regulatory Summary . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 74
3 The Nature of Tanker Spills 77
3.1 The Three Salient Features of Tanker Spills . . . . . . . . . . 77
3.2 Spill Causality . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 82
3.3 Hull Structural Failures . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 86
iii​

الرابط

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu.WSi...62/**http://www.c4tx.org/ctx/pub/tromedy2.pdf


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا م / ماهر على الكتاب و جارى التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أغسطس 2008)

العفو اخى م تامر ونورت الموضوع


----------



## جمال كحيلة (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورر والله الموفق


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور اخى جمال .... ونورت الموضوع


----------



## Bassoom (16 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم إيدك يا بشموهندس


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 سبتمبر 2008)

نورت اخى باسم 

وشكرا اخى المهندس


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

